# Corvette Fuel Rail Covers on '04 GTO?



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

My fiance just purchased me a '04 Torrid Red A4 GTO. I love it but have decided to (if possible) make a few minor appearance modifications. Wheels and exterior emblems have been addressed in other threads. My question now is if the fuel rail covers from a C5 Corvette LS1 will fit on the '04 GTO LS1? I'm reffering to the stock black FRC w/ red "Corvette" and "5.7" lettering. Also if so what year will fit? I figure that the best bet for a fit will be '00 - '04 since '97 - '99 had 2 fuel lines instead of just one. 

Any help/advice/feedback on making this work is appreciated in advance. Thanks!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Does your fiance have a sister?:cool


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

No but she has a brother if you swing that way! lol JUST KIDDING!

She traded in her second (toy) vehicle, a '04 Eclipse Spyder GT. We'd already decided we would trade it when we got married in July to get me something newer (since I'm currently driving a '96 S10 w/ 110k miles). She then decided she didn't want to keep making payments on the Eclipse if we weren't going to keep it so we went ahead and traded it for the GTO. I love it and I love her even more!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Women like that are hard to find so you better hold on tight! As far as the answer to your question, have you checked with any authorized GM accessory dealers? I'll be more than happy to find out for you and get with you tomorrow morning when my parts department is open if you would like.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

That would be great GOATGIRL. Thanks!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey! I just check and unfortunately those rail covers are too different to fit...your probably going to have to go a different route. Have you thought about selling those rail covers on e-bay?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for finding out! I guess i'll probably do some sort of paint job on my GTO FRCs then. Definitely not as elaborate as johnebgoode's but maybe tape off the inner top and paint the rest including the GTO body color (Torrid Red).


----------

